# B&H Body Availability News



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 4, 2020)

I received this note from B&H about my order this morning.

Thank You for Your Recent Canon R5 Order

We are all very excited about this incredible new camera and its capabilities. We have shared below a video and an article that review the R5’s innovations and answer many of the questions customers have been asking.

The response to the R5 has been very strong. Canon’s deliveries to US retailers have been extremely limited. We shipped out the first delivery in full last week and we expect to receive/ship our next delivery in 3-4 weeks. We are allocating cameras to customers on a first come first served basis, determined by when we received customer orders, as indicated on our website. Out of fairness, we are not making any exceptions to this rule. We began accepting orders at 8am on July 9th and started receiving orders immediately.

We are working closely with Canon to get you your camera as soon as possible. If you have any questions, please email us at [email protected].

The launch of the new R5 has been incredibly well received and we know how excited people are to receive this new camera. We apologize for the delay. Please accept our sincere commitment that we are working hard to get you your camera to you as quickly as possible. We will send you an update on August 17th.


----------



## sal7777 (Aug 4, 2020)

I received the same email. I placed my order the morning of July 10.


----------



## Bob Howland (Aug 4, 2020)

I got the same email but ordered mine on July 25. I may be waiting a looonng time.


----------



## sal7777 (Aug 4, 2020)

Bob Howland said:


> I got the same email but ordered mine on July 25. I may be waiting a looonng time.


I guess it will all depend how quickly Canon can step up its camera production. I hope once they get the second shipment going, everyone is going to get their cameras fairly quickly.


----------



## 1D4 (Aug 4, 2020)

So basically if B&H is right, the whole rumor about 4 month delays, which in turn fueled the rumors of a major recall, was hot air (pun intended).


----------



## sal7777 (Aug 4, 2020)

I guess these 3-4 weeks should give me enough time to sell my EF L- lenses.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 4, 2020)

1D4 said:


> So basically if B&H is right, the whole rumor about 4 month delays, which in turn fueled the rumors of a major recall, was hot air (pun intended).


That was already put to bed by Canon several days ago.


----------



## 1D4 (Aug 4, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> That was already put to bed by Canon several days ago.


I know it was, but the Canon release only vaguely stated the first batch was shipped as planned (which I already knew, because my R5 was in hand by the time they made the statement). They didn't discuss the possible gap and there were people still saying Adorama and other stores were giving a October-November second batch estimate.


----------



## spyder93090 (Aug 4, 2020)

According to my shipment tracker, another user that ordered at 2pm on July 9th reported getting an email from B&H saying that he should be getting his R5 on or before 9/10/20 so I would think anybody that had ordered before 2pm is also getting theirs on or before 9/10 as well.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 4, 2020)

spyder93090 said:


> According to my shipment tracker, another user that ordered at 2pm on July 9th reported getting an email from B&H saying that he should be getting his R5 on or before 9/10/20 so I would think anybody that had ordered before 2pm is also getting theirs on or before 9/10 as well.


Did you see a copy of the letter? I'd doubt that B&H is giving out dates for delivery that far in advance, they don't even know how many they will get in August.


----------



## sal7777 (Aug 5, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Did you see a copy of the letter? I'd doubt that B&H is giving out dates for delivery that far in advance, they don't even know how many they will get in August.


Agreed! I called B&H and spoke with a nice rep about my shipment. She said they did not know when the next Canon shipment was arriving so she wasn’t able to tell me when my shipment was going to be processed.
I pre-ordered an R5 on July 10th @10:46am.


----------



## spyder93090 (Aug 5, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Did you see a copy of the letter? I'd doubt that B&H is giving out dates for delivery that far in advance, they don't even know how many they will get in August.



I'm obviously taking anything from anyone with a grain of salt but wondering where said user would've gotten such a specific date and seemingly personalized email that nobody else got?

Wondering if B&H has a known shipment of units coming every 3 weeks (7/30, 8/20, *9/10*) and based on his place in the queue, they can see he's slated for the 3rd shipment. Perhaps the 8/17 "update" is for the shipment slated to arrive on the 20th since that would be about when they'd get the shipping notification from Japan.


----------



## CasualObserver (Aug 6, 2020)

Given that so many people that didn’t receive any units had been told by B&H that they were at ‘the top of the list’ (which is a questionable practice in itself) I find it remarkable that so many R5s have found their way to eBay. Besides the obvious suspicion that B&H let friends and family skip the line, it also begs the question whether some of these firms’ employees figured it would be easy money to sell a couple on eBay.


----------



## Stu_bert (Aug 6, 2020)

CasualObserver said:


> Given that so many people that didn’t receive any units had been told by B&H that they were at ‘the top of the list’ (which is a questionable practice in itself) I find it remarkable that so many R5s have found their way to eBay. Besides the obvious suspicion that B&H let friends and family skip the line, it also begs the question whether some of these firms’ employees figured it would be easy money to sell a couple on eBay.


With all the news, it would be a brave person who’d buy an r5 from eBay- stick to good dealers or canon direct... I switched to Canon HK as no one was undercutting them yet and I wanted that flexibility. Plus they’re close (as is most things here) so you can go talk to them if you have any issues


----------



## spyder93090 (Aug 8, 2020)

CasualObserver said:


> Given that so many people that didn’t receive any units had been told by B&H that they were at ‘the top of the list’ (which is a questionable practice in itself) I find it remarkable that so many R5s have found their way to eBay. Besides the obvious suspicion that B&H let friends and family skip the line, it also begs the question whether some of these firms’ employees figured it would be easy money to sell a couple on eBay.



I hate paying taxes let alone any type of eBay markup. As if $4k wasn't enough for a camera already.


----------



## vjlex (Aug 9, 2020)

CasualObserver said:


> Given that so many people that didn’t receive any units had been told by B&H that they were at ‘the top of the list’ (which is a questionable practice in itself) I find it remarkable that so many R5s have found their way to eBay. Besides the obvious suspicion that B&H let friends and family skip the line, it also begs the question whether some of these firms’ employees figured it would be easy money to sell a couple on eBay.


I didn't agree with you at first, but then I just started watching this video where he thanks B&H for getting him higher on the list:





I could be wrong, but That Nikon guy doesn't strike me as one who would be waiting to buy the latest Canon from the first minute it goes on sale.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 9, 2020)

vjlex said:


> I didn't agree with you at first, but then I just started watching this video where he thanks B&H for getting him higher on the list:
> 
> I could be wrong, but That Nikon guy doesn't strike me as one who would be waiting to buy the latest Canon from the first minute it goes on sale.



When I cut the resolution to save bandwidth, I noted that he actually uploaded this video in 8K!


----------



## spyder93090 (Aug 11, 2020)

Heads-up, my credit card was charged today for my order with Canon USA (EPP, Body Only, placed on 7/20/20 @ 2am). Hopefully it doesn't have anything to do with the site maintenance. 

Please update/add yourself to the Unofficial R5 Pre-Order Tracker (in my sig) if you haven't done so already.


----------



## CasualObserver (Aug 11, 2020)

spyder93090 said:


> Heads-up, my credit card was charged today for my order with Canon USA (EPP, Body Only, placed on 7/20/20 @ 2am). Hopefully it doesn't have anything to do with the site maintenance.
> 
> Please update/add yourself to the Unofficial R5 Pre-Order Tracker (in my sig) if you haven't done so already.



I assume you verified it was the correct amount, or I would be worried since their sites are still down.


----------

